

Gorgeous Nokia N900 - ubuntufan
http://tanu.wordpress.com/2009/08/27/gorgeous-nokia-n900/

======
jodrellblank
_sigh_

"We kind of missed the iPhone, what was it like, was anyone interested? By the
way, here's our latest high-paper-spec clunky-interface do-everything
completely average premium phone, what do you think?"

:(

Look at the second video - see how the scrolling transitions are all jerky,
how he has to make two attempts at "swiping from the left" to get a mouse
cursor and after it works, he's dragging an annoying selection around the
screen. Look how they give two options for zooming, the double tap which
appears to zoom in on something he didn't tap on, and the spiral which is slow
and wobbles the page around a lot. Look how he talks about it as if it was a
list of features in a box - which is pretty much what it looks like.

